# Need late or just holding on



## Jacqueline Mears (May 27, 2019)

Hi, I’m very new to minis cinnamon is my first. She’s a 7 1/2 ye old red roan and from what my vet said and the fact I can feel and physically see kicks on her belly I’m pretty sure she is pregnant. I picked her up may 6, 2018. I was told right after I loaded her up oh by the way she was bred April 1st. Well here it is the end of May 19’ and we can see the baby we check her several times a day and still nothing. We had one night she showed every sign then got scared by a raccoon fight about mid April and nothing since. I’m worried she’s getting to be late based on the information I was given. We have stallions up the road that have gotten out a couple of times but they can’t get into her own could she have bred through a fence and with them being big horses should I be worried?? She’s pretty wide teets feel a little big but haven’t noticed any bagging or waxing really, right in front of her teets it seems a little swollen. Most of the time she lets me check her back end but there are days she won’t even let me get close to her belly. She’s irritable most days now compared to before and lays down several times a day. Vet said he’s seen some go up as far as 400 days we are getting close based on original date given? I’m not sure what to think, do , or prepare for.


----------



## madmax (Jun 1, 2019)

Jacqueline Mears said:


> Hi, I’m very new to minis cinnamon is my first. She’s a 7 1/2 ye old red roan and from what my vet said and the fact I can feel and physically see kicks on her belly I’m pretty sure she is pregnant. I picked her up may 6, 2018. I was told right after I loaded her up oh by the way she was bred April 1st. Well here it is the end of May 19’ and we can see the baby we check her several times a day and still nothing. We had one night she showed every sign then got scared by a raccoon fight about mid April and nothing since. I’m worried she’s getting to be late based on the information I was given. We have stallions up the road that have gotten out a couple of times but they can’t get into her own could she have bred through a fence and with them being big horses should I be worried?? She’s pretty wide teets feel a little big but haven’t noticed any bagging or waxing really, right in front of her teets it seems a little swollen. Most of the time she lets me check her back end but there are days she won’t even let me get close to her belly. She’s irritable most days now compared to before and lays down several times a day. Vet said he’s seen some go up as far as 400 days we are getting close based on original date given? I’m not sure what to think, do , or prepare for.


 There is always the possibility that the former owners have given you an incorrect breeding date. Sounds like she is making the usual preparations. Just keep her where she cannot stray too far and watch closely. Good luck!


----------

